
“FAT/exFAT patents seem to be responsible for $1B+ in revenue” (2014) - yuhong
https://hal2020.com/2014/03/03/satya-shuffles-his-leadership/#comment-15007
======
yuhong
Since this was posted, the FAT LFN patents has expired, and the license for
the TianoCore FAT drivers was changed not long afterwards. (I am the guy who
also posted [https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2016/03/30/tianocore-uefi-now-
has...](https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2016/03/30/tianocore-uefi-now-has-a-free-
fat-driver/#comment-16044)) Of course, the same is not true for exFAT.

